# Best Caliber/gun/scope combo for Michigan deer?



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I returned to hunting Michigan deer after a 13 years hiatus. I used to use a Remington 742 woodmaster in 30-06 caliber with a 4X Nikon Scope. I sold it years ago to purchase a Rugar M77 II in 300 Win Mag. I put a Leupold VXIII3.5X10 on it. This was set up for my "out West rifle". This is the rifle I used this year. I hated sighting it in (knocked my hat off twice). I never had a feild of fire over 150 yds (more like 85-110 yds max). The thing was heavier than hell dragging through the woods while tracking a deer I shot and got tangled up in everything.

I am thinking about purchasing a rifle specifically for Michigan deer. I am thinking about a lt. wt. carbine that won't kick my *** on the range but do a number on white tails. Please reccommend your favorite rifle/caliber/and scope combo specifically for Michigan deer


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

go buy another 742 30-06. I use a 243 but shoot mostly open ares, or thin timber. Out to 100 yards a 30/30 type gun would work. Some sort of 308, 25-06, there is too many too list


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't know where you hunt in Michigan but the lower 1/3d is shot gun muzzle loader or hand gun only.

I have a Remington 700 in 300 win Mag that is Mag Na Ported. Has less recoil than my 243. I use it when hunting the cramberry bogs in the UPPER.

A really nice Michigan rifle would be a Remington Model 7. Chamber it in anything from 243 to 7MM08. I persomally have mine in 7mm08 toped with a 2x7 Pentex lightseeker scope and is a dandy rifle in the cedar swamps so thick in spots you have to crawl to get thru them. My brother inlaws is a 260 (6.5 mm).

If you want lighter, a Winchester model 94 30-30 with a marble peep site is nice.

In the lower I use a Remington 700 ML 54 cal toped with a Bushnell banner 3x9.

 Al


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

if you do it go Rem Mdl 700 .30-06. go with a 3-9x40 or 50 scope

with a setup like that u can kill whatever Michigan throws at you


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't beat the 7x57 or 7-08.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

+1 on a Rem 7 in 7mm08.

Talley Lightweight Mounts, a 2-7 Leupy (for the eyebox more than anything), and a Butler Creek Mountain Sling will put you in fine shape.


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well i purchased a cherry Remington 700 .270 BDL with a Redfeild Widefeild scope and sling for $450. the rifle looks NIB.

The value and price drove my final decission. Since it is lighter and shorter than my 300 Win Mag it will be easier to carry and it should kick much less


----------

